#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  >  Adobe Acrobat: Προβλήματα και απορίες

## SMBD

---

----------


## george66

Δεν ξέρω εάν σε ενδιαφέρει, αλλά υπάρχει και πρόγραμμα μετατροπής σε word από pdf αντίστροφα.

----------


## noutsaki

george 66 ενδιαφέρει πολύ κόσμο, ποιο είναι το πρόγραμμα??

----------


## cv01302

Αν πατήσεις "ctrl A" για να διαλέξεις όλο το κείμενο, "ctrl C" για να το κάνεις copy στο clipboard και αφού ανοίξεις ένα καινούριο αρχείο word, "ctrl V" για paste?
Αν δεν πιάνει σε adobe, κατέβασε εναλλακτικούς pdf readers, σαφέστατα πολύ πιο light από άποψη πόρων και πολύ πιο γρήγοροι, όπως το foxit

*όπου ctrl -> το πλήκτρο control

----------


## sundance

Δοκιμάστε αυτό

pdf to doc

zamzar

----------

george66, iovo, noutsaki

----------


## george66

Το πρόγραμμα είναι το scan soft PDF professional converter ver.4 αλλά είναι πολύπλοκο λίγο θυμάμαι. Για όσους τα καταφέρνουν  καλά, (προσωπικά δεν το είχα καταφέρει) μετατρέπει από pdf σε word, excell και το αντίστροφο και διάφορα άλλα φορμά. 
είχα δοκιμάσει τότε από pdf σε word, τα κάτάφερε ως προς την μετατροπή, αλλά είχα κολλήσει θυμάμαι στην γραματοσειρά. εμφανιζόταν δηλαδή τα γράμματα κινέζικα. οι φωτογραφίες όμως ήταν οκ. Ηταν έκδοση για 7 ημέρες ή για αγορά. Επί της ευκαιρείας τώρα είδα έφτασε στην ver. 6. οσοι ενδιαφέρονται ας δουν το παρακάτω http://www.nuance.com/imaging/products/pdfconverter.asp

----------


## george66

Εννοώ ότι έγινε η μετατροπή. Δοκίμασα σε ένα διαφημιστικό μιας σελίδας που είναι pdf να το κάνω σε word (οπότε οποιαδήποτε τροποιποίηση εντός του word μπορεί να γίνει πλέον), αλλά τα γράμματα βγαίνανε δίπλα στη φωτο σαν κινέζικα, υποθέτω είναι θέμα γραματοσειράς που δεν είχα ώστε να καταλάβει το word αυτή τη έκδοση ή κάτι άλλο με παραμέτρος που δεν πρόσεξα. το αρχικό αρχείο (ενδεικτικά) είναι σε 1,4 ΜΒ και το τροποποιηθέν σε word φτάνει σε 5,7 ΜΒ

----------


## george66

Επειδή μου κίνησε την περιέργεια δοκίμασα το εξής και οι πιο έμπειροι ας βοηθήσουν. 
Από αρχείο word προσπάθησα να κάνω εισαγωγή-αντικείμενο (σκέφτηκα ότι όλο το pdf μήπως το δει σαν εναίο αντικείμενο) και μου δίνει τις 2 επιλογές δημιουργία νέου αρχείου ή δημιουργία από αρχείο και εκεί ακριβώς εμφανίζεταιμία από τις πολλές εισαγωγές αντικειμένου εκτός των άλλων ως abobe acrobat document ή abobe acrobat PDFXML Document ή abobe acrobat security settings document.  σε μένα όμως δεν το δέχεται λέγοντας μου ότι το αντικείμενο δημιουργήθηκε σε acroExch. Απλώς το λέω μήπως κάποιος έχει πλήρες word και το δέχεται.

----------


## nicolas

rigid δεν ξέρω τι έκδοση έχεις, εγώ έχω την απλή 9.1. Όταν πάω edit -> prefernces -> accesibility , μπορώ να αλλάξω και το φόντο και τα γράμματα. Όμως παίζει ρόλο τι είδους αρχείο είναι το pdf, δηλαδή πως φτιάχτηκε το pdf. Σε κάποια αρχεία αλλάζει επομένως και σε άλλα δεν αλλάζει. Παίζει ρόλο μάλλον εάν το pdf έχει εικόνες μέσα ή εάν είναι σκαναρισμένο βιβλίο οπότε η λειτουργία δεν δουλεύει.

----------


## nicolas

Έχεις δίκιο δεν διάβασα καλά όλο το post. Η advanced έκδοση μήπως έχει καμιά παραπάνω δυνατότητα?

----------


## Evan

Για τσέκαρε αυτά :



```

http://www.quickpdftools.com 


```



```

http://www.accesspdf.com/pdftk/ 


```




> You could try getting the FREE Open Office 3, and import the PDF into Draw, and manipulate objects.  I just gave it a go, and it seems to work OK.  You can export as PDF when finished...

----------


## mred-akias

rigid δεν έχω τον χρόνο να το ψάξω αναλυτικά αυτήν την στιγμή για να σου πω αν και πως γίνεται μέσα από το Acrobat κατευθείαν, αλλά στην θέση σου θα έψαχνα στο υπομενού Convert Colors...

Βρίσκεται στην θέση Advanced->Print Production->Convert Colors...  Από την στιγμή που μιλάμε για Print Production παίζεις με το αποτέλεσμα της εκτύπωσης. Μάζι με google ελπίζω να βρεις άκρη. 

Ενδεικτικά θα σου πω πως το συγκεκριμένο μενού χρησιμοποιείται κυρίως για τα προφίλ χρωμάτων για την εκτύπωση, δεν ξέρω αν μπορείς να μεταβάλεις μεμονωμένα ένα χρώμα. Θα του ρίξω μια ματιά αύριο πάντως και αν βρω κάτι θα ποστάρω.

----------


## DirectionLess

> Ψάξε στο google με "word to pdf converter"


Pdf to Word μάλλον εννοείτε, γιατί αυτό που αναφέρει ο συνάδελφος γίνεται απλά με επιλογή εκτυπωτή ως "Adobe PDF". Με κλικ στις Ιδιότητες (ή Properties) αλλάζουμε όλες τις ρυθμίσεις (ποιότητας εξαγώμενου αρχείου κλπ κλπ) και κλικάροντας στο Print (ή Εκτύπωση), παράγεται το .pdf αρχείο.

----------


## mred-akias

Dratsiox αυτή η λύση δεν σου αφήνει λίγο περιέργα τα γράμματα? (σαν να να μην έχουν ξεκάθαρο χρώμα τα pixels γύρω από τα μαύρα γράμματα). Υποθέτω ότι το κάνεις με το magic wand...

btw το photoshop ανοίγει .pdf, τουλάχιστον το CS4....

----------


## mred-akias

Dratsiox ανοίγει με την έννοια ότι δεν χρειάζεται να μετατρέψεις το pdf σε ένα σύνολο jpeg αλλά απλά ανοίγεις το αρχείο pdf κατευθείαν από photoshop και επιλέγεις ποια σελίδα θες να επεξεργαστείς.

Ούτε και εγώ βρήκα τρόπο για μαζική αλλαγή.

----------

